# on the ice



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Well guys I miss all my ogf friends and I miss ohio but today I was on 10 inches of ice. I caught the largest crappie I've ever caught and the guy next to me had 5 eyes with the largest eye being about 14 lbs. I think I'm gonna like it out here and I know I'm gonna love this ice season.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Where you at?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

sweet, good luck out there!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

that is just awesome!!


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thats awesome!!! send us some pics!!!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*I'm jealous.*


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i think hes out in the north west somewhere temps there been in the negitaves...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yea, like Wisconsin...Minnesota...Iowa. I wanna see the pics. Of course, then we'll all have something to be jealous of!!!


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

I moved to a small town called glenrock in central wyoming. The bite was slow toda. I only caught 1 fish, a 22 in rainbow. My crappie last nite was 15 inches. Had lots of fun. This was my first time on this lake and my first time ice fishing in wyoming. Lots of fun. I took some pics, I'll try and post them.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Trust me pal, that's more "thru the ice" than all of us here put* together*!!! I'll have to admit tho, that's one place I didn't even consider! Good going and try to get us *"fiends"* some pics!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Shawn, congrats on the success on ice. Lucky...


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I guess if I would have looked harder it says Wyoming under your name


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

stex1220 said:


> I guess if I would have looked harder it says Wyoming under your name


I changed it after the post. Just never thought to do it before.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

a 22" rainbow and a 15" crappie....man thats really good. do they stock the rainbows out there?


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't think so. I don't think they stock anything out here. They have some realy good river system's out her like the plat and wind river so they don't realy need to stock anything.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Spotted these guys at Ladue today., Monday 12/6.

*Ice fishing season must be right around the corner!!!*


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Glad to here someone on the ice! Keep the reports comin. Some pics would be SWEEEEEET!!!!!!Wont be long here. Temps are going to drop out. High in the teens.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

JIG said:


> Glad to here someone on the ice! Keep the reports comin. Some pics would be SWEEEEEET!!!!!!Wont be long here. Temps are going to drop out. High in the teens.


As long as I've been on this site I still don't know how to post pics.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Would think an X-box guy would be able to load pics??? Hell I can type!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

SGPitman: After typing in a reply, scroll down and click on box where it says: *"Manage Attachments"*

Clck on *"Browse"* : Search your computer where you have pictures stored on your computer. Double click the photo you wish to post.

Click on UPLOAD on the right side of the screen

That's it.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I founf it but the movers killed my desk top so I do everything with my droid. I guess since its not a computer I can't pull my pics off of it.. now what do I do?


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

use the direct link


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

whats the name of the lake that you are on?


SGPitman said:


> I don't think so. I don't think they stock anything out here. They have some realy good river system's out her like the plat and wind river so they don't realy need to stock anything.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

The lakes called boysen we were on poison creek. Its a small bay.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

That is a giant walleye! Good pics, glad you're getting into them out there!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

that aint no eye thats an eye on drugs man that would feed me the whole summer..:B


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I think it would feed me and the 5 kids at least twice..... Guess it's just the way the photo is taken that makes it look 21 lbs.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thats a wall hanger! Nice Job man!:B


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

JIG said:


> Thats a wall hanger! Nice Job man!:B


The eye wasn't mine. That's a guy from another site that we were fishing with. Yes its a hog and going on his wall. I'm going back tomorrow. Ill take some more pics for you guys.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

this is awesome...period....lol.s.f.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

dude you rock


----------

